# An Idea For Your Summer Youth Camp



## Tejwant Singh (May 26, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-a9521d68-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier14.jpg"></a><br /><br />To recover password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br />** <strong>How do i share my views?</strong> To share your views, you must <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Login (click here)</a> to the forum and then post your views in the relevant topic(s).<br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />Are you one of those amazing individuals who organize, participate and run summer youth gurmat camps somewhere in the diaspora? <br /><br />If so, then I must ask you to consider having a workshop around an award-winning documentary, Roots & Wings. This powerful film is quietly changing the stereotypical mindset of school-going children across America.<br /><br />Created by Angad Singh, a Sikh-American teenager, this film seeks to create a dialogue as to how the current school-going population views its fellow Sikh students. <br /><br />Why is this film important?<br /><br />Browse through their website and you will quickly see how this film has facilitated a change in the mind of students who previously associated Sikhs and turbans with negative images.<br /><br /><strong>More Comments:: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/get-involved/30650-an-idea-your-summer-youth-camp.html">An Idea for Your Summer Youth Camp</a></strong><br /><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 26-May-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 22-May-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30659">How Kasab and Sajjan Kumar Differ from Each Other?</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>12:49 PM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>japjisahib04</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30660">What is Wrong in Making a Memorial for Bluestar Martyrs ?</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>11:58 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30658">Sikhs thrash 'preachers' at gurdwara</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>59</td>	<td>08:46 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30657">Sikhism is 'cool,' young celebrants told</a><br /></td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>53</td>	<td>07:03 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30656">Mumbai terror attacks inspires filmmakers</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>05:27 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30655">Sikh councillor takes over as the new mayor of Slough</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>05:23 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30654">300 Years Of First Sikh Rule Celebrated At Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>39</td>	<td>05:21 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30653">World Sikh Organization of Canada Supports Alberta Student's Right to Don Kilt</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>05:19 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30652">Anti-Sikh riots: Court reserves order on Sajjan's plea</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>05:13 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30651">Court rejects appeal, Rathore sent to jail</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>04:59 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30650">An Idea for Your Summer Youth Camp</a><br /></td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td>	<td>26-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>03:24 AM, 26-May-2010</td>	<td>Tejwant Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30649">Basic rights of a Human being (Water)</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>25-May-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>63</td>	<td>22:48 PM, 25-May-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30648">UNITED SIKHS rehabilitates 13 Sikh Families threatened by the Taliban in Pakistan</a><br /></td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>25-May-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>22:10 PM, 25-May-2010</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30647">Heaven &amp; Hell in Guru Granth Sahib</a><br /></td>	<td>harsimiritkaur</td>	<td>25-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>62</td>	<td>21:12 PM, 25-May-2010</td>	<td>harsimiritkaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30646">Sikhism is Cool, Young Celebrants Told</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>25-May-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>58</td>	<td>16:40 PM, 25-May-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 22-May-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>39 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>96 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>269 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

